# Cube Aerial



## Chrissymx (27 Dec 2008)

I went into my local bike shop today and asked them to recommend me a good bike to get started on. 

They pointed me in the direction of the Cube Aerial, as you get a lot of bang for your buck. They did show me the trek 1.5, which was about the same price, but they also showed me how you get a lot less spec.

What do you all think about cube bikes? I Had never heard of them before, but then again I haven’t been cycling for 5+ years.


Thanks Chris

http://www.cyclex.co.uk/product/cube_bikes-cx/cube_aerial.html


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Dec 2008)

I haven't ridden either bike, so I'm not qualified to say. They both have similar spec and get similar reviews though - I suspect the final decider will be whichever one feels right when you're on it.


----------



## spandex (28 Dec 2008)

Go back and tell them you will buy it if they swoop the kit on it for the same spec in Compag

No it is a nice bike how much is it? and can you take it for a 5mile test ride?


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Dec 2008)

Cube looks very nice to me. 

Only concern is that its 9speed, and the majority of new bikes now are 10speed. not a problem really, but it would bother me.


----------



## RedBike (28 Dec 2008)

Looks like a lovely bike to me; but it's not what you would call a fantastic spec for the momey (£640) considering Cube are relatively unknown in the UK. 
I wouldn't be too keen to get Shimano R500 wheels / Shimano Sora brakes on a bike of that value. Although a few rouge parts are to be expected. 
I would be expecting a partial 105 10 speed groupset or full Tiagra at that price. 

Perhaps I'm out of touch with prices. With the exchange rate the cost of parts does seem to be rocketing!


----------

